# Stanley h39-b router question



## bugsy57 (Jun 16, 2018)

:nerd:Greetings guys, i am a newbee and have a vintage stanley router h-39-b without any publication material such as the all important owners instructions. how do you lock the collett down from turning to intsall a bit ? there are a few gadgets on the router but cant find the one that does the trick!...might also ask if anyone has any idea as to how to find the users guide for this model..ive tried every google site there is and no luck,,,ebay has this same router but no individual manuals or paper work for sale.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Look for button at dome top*



bugsy57 said:


> :nerd:Greetings guys, i am a newbee and have a vintage stanley router h-39-b without any publication material such as the all important owners instructions. how do you lock the collett down from turning to intsall a bit ? there are a few gadgets on the router but cant find the one that does the trick!...might also ask if anyone has any idea as to how to find the users guide for this model..ive tried every google site there is and no luck,,,ebay has this same router but no individual manuals or paper work for sale.


I think that STANLEY has a "push to lock shaft" button in the center of the dome top.


----------



## bugsy57 (Jun 16, 2018)

your exactly right sir and thank you! now for the next million dollar question there are two flush black knobs on both sides of router with slots on them to turn with a flat head screw driver , any idea what they control? i turned one and it was so brittle from age it cracked and fell off! oops!...sure hope i dont need that!


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

bugsy57 said:


> your exactly right sir and thank you! now for the next million dollar question there are two flush black knobs on both sides of router with slots on them to turn with a flat head screw driver , any idea what they control? i turned one and it was so brittle from age it cracked and fell off! oops!...sure hope i dont need that!


They are covers to be removed ONLY for replacing spring-loaded carbon brushes one on each side.

Please glue and put the broken piece it back otherwise electricity is being exposed.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

They are Bakelite, they might be glued back together with super glue. The lead for the carbon brush has a little metal tab soldered onto it and this makes contact with the power supply. the black button holds them tight so that the motor runs constantly, otherwise the motor will run intermittently. They are made to remove to replace the brushes by unscrewing them.

Those routers were real workhorses in their day. Yours looks like it is in good condition.


Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oldie and goodie. I'd be surprised if you can find replacement parts, so take care with the glue.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Info for ERWIN*

FYI ONLY:
A typical Stanley-Carter ROUTER has MODEL: F430-H45 
(H38B is just the motor model)
e.g.
Motor Model: H39B = ½ HP motor single speed 22,000 RPM; Motor dimensions is 3 5/8” diameter x 7” length
Router Base Model: H13B
Chuck model: GA-H74 ( ¼” Chuck)
Motor Housing and Fixed Base are threaded to control depth of cut by rotation
There is a safety shafted locking button at center top of dome
2 covers protect the carbon brushes
power switch is recessed.
Collet Nut Wrench is STD
Straight and Circular Guide Fence Model: F436-GA-H271
Optional Planer attachment Model: GA-H257A
Modern Fixed based Routers copy this CARTER patent design.
(That’s why Hitachi fixed based router has a “C” in their model numbers for Carter patent and their Plunge based Router has a “E” in their model numbers for ELU patent.)
After you have identified all the parts, you just use it as you would any modern day FIXED BASE ROUTER which are but copycats of your Stanley-Carter router.
So any fixed base router manual can be a guide. 
Just buy some ¼” shank router bits and rout some wood.

ENJOY!


There is a manual available on ebay
http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=1&secureDesc=0


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@reuelt Very helpful response.

I wonder if you could find another for spare parts on the web? Bet there are a few around in pawn shops, estate sales, thrift stores. There were huge numbers of these produced.


----------



## Shafif (Jul 29, 2020)

bugsy57 said:


> <a href="http://www.routerforums.com/images/RouterForums_2015/smilies/tango_face_glasses.png" border="0" alt="" title="Nerd" ></a>Greetings guys, i am a newbee and have a vintage stanley router h-39-b without any publication material such as the all important owners instructions. how do you lock the collett down from turning to intsall a bit ? there are a few gadgets on the router but cant find the one that does the trick!...might also ask if anyone has any idea as to how to find the users guide for this model..ive tried every google site there is and no luck,,,ebay has this same router but no individual manuals or paper work for sale.


Bugsy, do you have the manual? I have the router, fixed base and planer, but I am trying to find a copy of the manual.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bugsy's last activity was a couple of years ago but maybe someone else has one.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I suppose if you could do a decent job of piecing something like that bakelite cap back together and then fill in any voids with maybe woodfiller or something like that. Then clean up the exterior, particularly the threads. You could then make a mold and cast new ones from epoxy? Or a 3D printer?


----------

